# john deere 5 log splitter



## dozer (Nov 7, 2007)

i just picked this up for a tractor trade and 100 bucks
where can i get parts
What is the ton capacity 20 ? Has a 5 hp briggs
what should i do for maintenance?


----------



## MuckSavage (Nov 8, 2007)

Perhaps your JD dealer? My first guess would be change the oil (crankcase), drain/refill/bleed the hydraulic system. Also, change the hydraulic filter. As an alternative th the JD dealer for parts, try the Northern catalog......it seems almost all splitters have the same sum of parts.....Barnes/Haldex pump, Prince valves/controls, Parker hoses.


----------



## boostnut (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you sure its not a 52? The JD 52 had a 5 hp motor, mine has a briggs. According to the JD brochure it is rated at 13 tons. Do you have a pic of yours?


----------

